# Can rats eat zucchini?



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

Can rats eat zucchini?


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

It looks like they can, but I think that it is in the squash family so you may want to cook it first


----------



## erikablanchettexo (Nov 25, 2014)

How should I cook it for them? Steam it? And cut the skin off?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Zucchini can be eaten raw or cooked.


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

You don't have to take the skin off. 
Just cut into pieces and steam in microwave with a splash of water for 1 min.


----------

